# 450gal June 16, 2012 Video w/ ST



## klcc88 (Jul 12, 2010)

Decided to update my video since i've sold some fish and added another....

*Gone are:*
Lince
Kelberi Pbass

*Arrival*:
13 Siamese Tiger Dat (thanks to Mike)

*Stock*: 
10 Pang Long Arowana (6 Reds, 2 Gold XB, 2 Blue XB)
5 Black Bar Silver Dollars
3 Black Diamond Rays
1 Siamese Tiger Datnoid


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

beautiful tank and fish!!! like!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

wow that is insane! very nice.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Where do you live? Dude, awesome tank and beautiful fish.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

call me crazy but i find myself watching the black bars more then the other fish.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome chen! St is looking just right in your already awesome tank! What a collection!!!


----------

